# King Oyster mushroom help.



## buckytom (Apr 21, 2010)

i stopped by a korean market yesterday and picked up a bag of about 5 or 6 king oyster mushrooms.

i've seen them on foodtv's "iron chef", but i've never cooked them before.

does anyone have any ideas on how i should prepare them? i was thinking of making some kind of stir fry, or 'shroom soup (i also have fresh criminis and white caps, as well as dried shiitakes and morels), or i've found a recipe for frying in panko.

does anyone have good, especially tnt recipes that come to mind? tia.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 21, 2010)

No recipes, but I do like them.  They are chewier than fresh mushrooms--make a good meat substitute--maybe something like mushroom stroganoff?


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 21, 2010)

Try this from the ChubbyVegetarian. He says he, "scored and seared mushrooms on a bed of caramelized leeks. The slaw of English cucumber and organic apple was simply dressed in equal parts honey and rice vinegar. I garnished the dish with parsley leaves and drizzled the whole thing with ponzu." He also said they were still chewy. I think there is no getting away from that.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, you can't really score oyster mushrooms. They are all leaf/cap. Not a lot of stem.

Ok, I have used these to make a nice mushroom, leek casserole(sp). 

When using oyster mushrooms you have to trim the leaf/cap away from the stem. Most of the stem is unusable as it is very rubbery (they do make great stock though). After that you can use them whatever way you use any sliced/chopped mushroom. 

They grow wild in hard wood forests!! Great to pick in Sept/Oct in the midwest.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 21, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Try this from the ChubbyVegetarian. He says he, "scored and seared mushrooms on a bed of caramelized leeks. The slaw of English cucumber and organic apple was simply dressed in equal parts honey and rice vinegar. I garnished the dish with parsley leaves and drizzled the whole thing with ponzu." He also said they were still chewy. I think there is no getting away from that.



Mollyanne are those mushrooms or scallops???


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i stopped by a korean market yesterday and picked up a bag of about 5 or 6 king oyster mushrooms.
> 
> i've seen them on foodtv's "iron chef", but i've never cooked them before.
> 
> ...


Hi BT
It's  good to see you back with us.I've only  used this mushroom in stir fry or a nice  Asian  soup,
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2010)

King oysters are pretty meaty mushrooms.  I'd want to show that off in a preparation.  I wouldn't want to cut it up really small.

Consider slicing them in half length-wise and frying them in olive oil.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 21, 2010)

What the he double hockey sticks are they Andy??? I don't think i've ever heard of them...


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 22, 2010)

Regarding the photo in my post above. I thought the King Oyster Mushrooms looked alot like scallops too but this photo is on the ChubbyVegetarian's website along with his recipe and personal comment. I would assume that he smooshed them down on the top as he scored them.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks, everyone.

and hiya kads!

big daddy, i'm not sure what you mean about oyster mushrooms being all cap.
both the smaller oyster and larger king oyster 'shrooms are mostly stem.

do you have a recipe for the leek caserole, btw? sounds good.

mollyanne, the picture you posted looks like cross sections of the stem that were, lol, smooshed. thanks very much for the recipe. copied and saved.

andy, i was thinking of doing that and sauteeing in evoo, butter, and garlic.

i'll post my results.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 22, 2010)

The dried oyster mushrooms I bought in the Asian grocery don't look like scallops or like Andy's picture.  They are light tan, thin (1/4 inch or so) and some are the size of my palm, others are broken pieces.

I pick oyster mushrooms here in Missouri--if you wander the woods, they appear at random times--even in midwinter, if it is wet enough and the temperature stays above freezing for a couple of days.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a difference between Oyster and King oyster mushrooms.

The first picture is of Oyster Mushrooms

The second picture is of King Oyster Mushrooms


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2010)

oops, thanks andy. i was getting enoki mushrooms confused with the regular oyster. i see now what big daddy meant about them.

sparrowgrass, how big were the caps?

did they possibly look like this?


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't have time earlier to find my source for the picture I posted here of the "smooshed" (lol) scored mushrooms but here it is:

Click on this link and then scroll down:

The Chubby Vegetarian: Search results for king oyster mushrooms


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks very much mollyanne! karma on it's way. 

is see that they suggest cutting the stem into rounds to simulate scallops. 

i guess i'm going to do a few things with them. some sauteed, some grilled, some in soup, and possibly some panko fried.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2010)

buckytom said:


> thanks very much mollyanne! karma on it's way.
> 
> is see that they suggest cutting the stem into rounds to simulate scallops.
> 
> i guess i'm going to do a few things with them. some sauteed, some grilled, some in soup, and possibly some panko fried.



Reading mollyanne's link tells me that they might be too chewy for a straight saute.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, i figured a sear with aromatics, then into the slow cooker for a braise, then reducing the liquid to make a sauce. i'll play it by ear.

too bad i don't have wood ears.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2010)

buckytom said:


> ...too bad i don't have wood ears.



If you did have wood ears, I'd warn you to stay away from beavers.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 23, 2010)

This isn't the brand I bought, but that is what they look like. Range in size from little pieces to 3 inches or so.

As a mushroom hunter, I would say these are more mature versions of your lovely fresh ones.


----------

